# .htaccess / alternative symlink



## kawele89 (29. November 2010)

hallo,

ich versuche seit geraumer zeit das hinzubiegen, aber leider fehlen mir jegliche schritte

rootverzeichnis:
/application/
/test123/ -> /application/
/test456/ -> /application/
/test789/ -> /application/

wie kann ich dsa mit den symlink lösen und drauß lieber per htaccess steuern, weil das ist dann nur in unix verfügbar.

könnt ihr mir vielleicht paar anhaltspunkte geben?

liebe grüße


----------

